# Chinese influence on hwa rang do



## mystic warrior (Mar 10, 2006)

On other forums I have seen this a few time and I was wondering how true it is. I know that there is a bit of mantis in it. But did not know if that was it.


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 11, 2006)

come on guys I don't bite


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2006)

I think if you run a search in Korean Martial Arts General for the word "hwarang" you will find other discussions on this topic.


----------

